# Radio Operators Handbook - PDF



## Loptap

People still keep hitting this old post - and then request a copy of the handbook by replying and inserting email addresses in the thread...
*
* * * THIS IS NOT NOT RECOMMENDED AS PLACING EMAIL ADDRESSES IN AN OPEN FORUM LEAVES YOU POTENTIALLY EXPOSED TO AUTOMATIC SCAMMER PROCESSES!
*
*THE BEST WAY TO REQUEST A COPY OF THE HANDBOOK(S) (THERE ARE NOW THREE DIFFERENT VERSIONS) IS TO START A CONVERSATION WITH ME (SIMPLY CLICK ON MY AVATAR AT THE LEFT OF THIS POST AND SELECT 'Start Conversation'). I WILL THEN ATTACH THE HANDBOOK TO A REPLY TO THAT CONVERSATION. * * **

Please also see my other posts about the multiple versions of the Handbook that are now available.

If anyone would like an electronic copy of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook (1975 Edition), drop me a Private Message and I will forward it to you.

I am not posting/uploading/attaching the file because I do not want to upset anyone over copyright.

I have painfully reconstructed the handbook using Microsoft Word/Excel along with image capture and copy/paste to produce a faithful copy which is actually all my own work (I have both the Word version and the PDF) - I will forward the PDF. Even the pagination is faithfully reproduced!

There are scanned versions of the handbook around but I started with the objective of creating a "clean" copy for my personal archive (threw my original away many years ago when we emigrated to South Africa)


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Just wanted to post how happy I am with the PDF that was sent. It has been a long time since I had access to the handbook so its good to have a copy again. Thanks Loptap - much appreciated. (Thumb)

Regards
Hugh


----------



## bbyrne98

Many Thanks for sending me the .pdf - absolutely top quality. Clearly a labour of love, the outcome of which is much appreciated. Now am one very happy ex-R/O.

All the best, Barry


----------



## Dave McGouldrick

Got the pdf.
Many thanks for that.
Haven't I forgotten a lot over the years.......


----------



## rknibbs

Many thanks for the copy of the handbook, brings back so many memories


----------



## J. Davies

Thanks a lot. I have often wanted to look up forgotten bits of the regulations.


----------



## bobharrison2002

Many thanks for the speedy dispatch of the pdf - it must have been a labour of love - it looks better than the original.


----------



## CT1GZB

Where is this PDF?

Thank you.


----------



## hawkey01

Jose,

Member Loptap has recreated the old - Post Office Radio Operators Handbook -
which was used by us in the UK and which we had to study for our tickets. It was a complete operating and regulations book, of operating procedures and Q codes, anything to do with Radio station operation. You possibly had something similar in Portugal. 

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Ron Stringer

CT1GZB said:


> Where is this PDF?
> 
> Thank you.


You need to contact member *Loptap *by Ships Nostalgia Private Message or Ships Nostalgia email and request that he send you a copy of the PDF version of the Radio Operators Handbook. You need to include your normal email address so that he can attach the .pdf do***ent to an email - the SN does not permit attachments to its emails or PMs. Hope this is clear.


----------



## CT1GZB

Ron Stringer said:


> You need to contact member *Loptap *by Ships Nostalgia Private Message or Ships Nostalgia email and request that he send you a copy of the PDF version of the Radio Operators Handbook. You need to include your normal email address so that he can attach the .pdf do***ent to an email - the SN does not permit attachments to its emails or PMs. Hope this is clear.


Thank you for respond.


----------



## Loptap

CT1GZB said:


> Where is this PDF?
> 
> Thank you.


If you send me a Private Message with your email address I'll forward you a copy.
If you like it - Great!
If not - you can just delete it!


----------



## Loptap

Loptap said:


> If you send me a Private Message with your email address I'll forward you a copy.
> If you like it - Great!
> If not - you can just delete it!


Of course...
...anyone who has already received a copy is perfectly able to also forward it - I have no proprietorial rights (though it is nice for me to see just how many people are asking for a copy!  )


----------



## Moulder

Many thanks Loptap - received my copy ok.

Much appreciated.

(Thumb)


----------



## NoMoss

Received my PDF copy very quickly. Thanks Loptap, it must have taken days of hard work. It looks like the real thing. A fascinating read which will be very useful for reviving my failing memory.


----------



## BobClay

Also thanks for the book. Even the adverts at the front make for interesting reading. (Thumb)


----------



## Loptap

NoMoss said:


> Received my PDF copy very quickly. Thanks Loptap, it must have taken days of hard work. It looks like the real thing. A fascinating read which will be very useful for reviving my failing memory.


The first draft started in 2012. I actually bought a second hand copy on eBay but it was really manky so I started to scan pages so that I could extract the text - that process took a really long time but only 'now and then' effort. The scanned text had to be checked/corrected as there were occasional scan errors!

I spent a LONG time trying to find the font for the cover (it is Albertus MT Standard) and a LONG LONG time getting the pagination correct. At one time, before I found the real thing, I was actually trying to create my own font for the cover?

Many of the diagrams and tables are hand built (the Zones and Hours of Service diagram exists in my filing as an Excel spreadsheet which I then converted to a jpg (or possibly a PDF - I have both) to insert into the handbook. The wiring diagrams and block diagrams in the sample papers were hand created in Word!!

After all that - whenever I saved the do***ent as a pdf the box on the Redifon advert on page 2 ALWAYS distorted (the box is actually two components - a full box with the Redifon logo positioned on top of it!!) - after about six months of inactivity I came back to it last week and found a fix...
...and so I am done!

I didn't really know if anyone else would be interested - I am a pedant who suffers from CDO (that's the same as OCD - but the letters are in the CORRECT ORDER); my wife would say I am anally retentive! - but thought I'd mention it on SN.

So far, sixteen people have asked for a copy - and that is, really, quite gratifying!


----------



## cajef

Many thanks for the PDF received today, surprised to see where I did my PMG's at Northern Counties Radio School listed in the adverts at the front, it does not often get any mentions on this site by any RO's who took their tickets there.


----------



## J. Davies

Loptap....it will prove to be a great reference book for everyone on SN. All those questions about procedure etc that we can't answer now, but did so perfectly all those years ago in the exam ! Fascinating, and thanks so much for all the time you have spent on it.


----------



## Quiney

Many thanks for the pdf. Amazing how much you can forget.


----------



## eigyro

Arrived as quick as lightning. Many thanks.


----------



## bobharrison2002

Hard to believe we new all that stuff off by heart for the exams - not too sure how much has survived the passage of time though!


----------



## jimg0nxx

Many thanks for the PDF. You must have the patience of Job!
Jim


----------



## R719220

I echo all the above kudos - and then some. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## bluemoon

Can I add my name to the list of other grateful recipients, many thanks.


----------



## Loptap

Loptap said:


> If anyone would like an electronic copy of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook (1975 Edition), drop me a Private Message and I will forward it to you.


I have now emailed over 30 copies of the "Handbook for Radio Operators"

So, and as an after-thought, if anyone notices errors or typos and feels strongly enough to want them corrected then drop me an email (you have my email address) and if there are enough requests over the next couple of months or so then I'll look to do an update - and I'll go as far as to say that I'll send the update to any pedant (sorry... anyone (Jester)) that notified me of any required correction

Can't say fairer than that!


----------



## JOC42

Thanks for the copy - what a memory kicker that was !!
Excellent piece of work - well done Sir.
Really liked the section on the exam contents - brought a smile to my face and I could immediately recollect my favourite lessons at Fleetwood Nautical College '72-75 were the fault finding and morse receiving.

Transistors? They're the future !!
JOC


----------



## Ian Hay

Thanks for the copy. Memories came flooding back!


----------



## BobNolan

Got it - many thanks and many kudos.
Superb job, must have been a labour of love. Now just have to relearn it all. 
Tks agn.

Bob N.


----------



## Gareth Jones

Many thanks for the copy.
Although my original copy was before this edition, there were whole chunks the same which surprisingly I remembered quite clearly.


----------



## ISP320

Many thanks indeed.

I was a Shell cadet at college when this was published replacing, if I recall correctly, the version with an orange cover.

It is a timely reminder of how much I have forgotten.


----------



## sparksgxfh

Hi 
I would very much like a copy of the Handbook having used whilst at Leith Nautical College.

Kind Regards
J Campbell


----------



## Loptap

sparksgxfh said:


> Hi
> I would very much like a copy of the Handbook having used whilst at Leith Nautical College.
> 
> Kind Regards
> J Campbell


Hi
Drop me your email address by Private Message - and I'll forward the Handbook

Regards


----------



## Kneth

Many Thanks for sending me the .pdf so fast. The quality is perfect. Just looking at the cover brought back the good old memories at sea!

Thank you!


----------



## Troppo

Ditto. Many thanks.

One thing I found surprising was that UK ships could tx in port. It was verboten (but never enforced) in Oz..


----------



## trotterdotpom

#35 . I didn't think we were allowed to transmit in port. I got a big bollocking for it in Iceland once!

John T


----------



## Troppo

Use of Radio Apparatus on Merchant Ships in Harbours of the United Kingdom
15. The use of radio apparatus licensed by the Home Office and installed on board ships is permitted in the harbours and estuaries of the United Kingdom, subject to the conditions imposed by the licence, and for the following purposes only:
(a) For the exchange of communications through coast stations.
9
[Sect. 15-17
(b) for radiodetermination and for the reception of messages sent from authorised broadcasting stations for general reception;
(c) for the exchange of communications in a Port Operations Service, or in a private mobile service licensed by the Home Office for a specific purpose.


----------



## trotterdotpom

#37 . Thanks Troppo, now that you mention it ...! I do remember transmitting from anchor - pre VHF R/T, what else could we do? Maybe I should ask for a copy of Loptap's Handbook ... a trip down memory lane.

John T

PS Loptap - great name, I like it.


----------



## BobClay

Some ports was an absolute no-no. In China in the early 70's would have meant a walk up the road on the wrong end of a Kalashnikov.

In Saudi they would come and put a seal on the main power switch for the Radio Room. They did it to me once on a CP Ship but the lad doing it clearly didn't know the difference between green and red, and sealed the switch ON !!

The seal was still there when I paid off months later … :sweat:


----------



## jimg0nxx

Only went to Mainland China once and the Radio Room itself was sealed. I also remember that according to their rules the use of Radar was prohibited. After the Pilot came on board there was a severe squall, he immediately asked for Radar to be switched on. Don't recall if he allowed any one else to look at it.


----------



## Tony Selman

I only ever did it once. On my last trip with Brocklebanks I was on their latest ship Mahsud on charter to Mitsui on the USA to Japan run. We were chartered at 18 knots but could only achieve this downhill with the sail up and we were much more in the 17 to 17.5 knot range. Mitsui were not happy with this and we used to get bollocking messages every couple of weeks about not achieving charter speed. We were alongside in Kobe, I think, and the Captain had been called to a meeting. He wanted to get a message to Head Office about what he should say but did not want it to go through the agent. He called me to his cabin and said could I transmit to Portishead. I said we had closed down as per maritime law. He said could I transmit anyway. I replied that I could but there was a risk that either a Japanese coast station or monitoring station would pick up the transmission, quite possibly the ground wave, and I would be in deep trouble. However, I said that if he would sign my log that he had instructed me to send the message I would do so. He agreed and I sent the message to GKA and got a quick reply back. I heard nothing more about it.


----------



## BobClay

(You should have got a job with the Cheltenham Mob Tony … ) [=P]


----------



## Tony Selman

Bit late now Bob but thanks for the tip.


----------



## sparks69

Banias (I think) - I gave the Radio Room Sealers some of the 2/0's Brylcreem to stick the seals on the door. Didn't want to miss the football results.


----------



## BobClay

A 2O with brylcreem ?

(Must have been ex-RAF.) [=P]


----------



## richardwakeley

On Elder Dempster ships at creek ports like Warri, we were the 'coast station'.


----------



## holland25

I seem to remember using the Radio in Belawan,Sumatra in the 50s. I am pretty sure I used to keep normal watches whilst alongside.


----------



## Bill Greig

We were alongside in Pireaus discharging cargo, when the old man asked me to send a telegram back to the UK, he was having some problems with a mortgage arrangement. But as he was quite nasty to me most of the time, I took great delight in advising him this was not possible. What goes around ....
Bill


----------



## gwzm

>Love to hear any instance where anyone used their radio installation to transmit when QTP..

Only once, QTP in Aqaba on-board Makrana GWWV and the local coast station JYO had some sort of technical trouble. The Master, Paddy Jackson, had a request from the local harbourmaster to send a message to a ship which was en-route and he gave his permisssion for me to do so. 
I don't recollect the model numbers or output powers of the IMR transmitters except to say that they warmed up the ionosphere on full power, key down. When I started tuning the main transmitter, there was clearly something wrong and a lot of jibber-jabber from the cargo-wallahs. It turned out that the jumbo derrick had been rigged and was touching the main aerial. When I tried to tune up, the dried on salt-spray had lit up in a huge blue RF flash and the cargo-wallahs were heading for the shore like rats leaving a sinking ship. Once that was sorted out, I managed to send the message successfully and never heard any more about it.
Happy days,
gwzm


----------



## jimg0nxx

richardwakeley said:


> On Elder Dempster ships at creek ports like Warri, we were the 'coast station'.


On Hain's Trecarrell, whilst on ED charter acted as 'coast station' at Sapele. IIRC the last ship in was so detailed.


----------



## trotterdotpom

richardwakeley said:


> On Elder Dempster ships at creek ports like Warri, we were the 'coast station'.


Remember doing that too, Richard. Not hugely successful due to crashing static. Think the last ship to arrive took over from the one doing it.

John T


----------



## Wismajorvik

The coast station equipment at Warri disappeared during the Biafran war. I attempted to submit a quotation for radio gear later after hostilities but the people in charge had no idea what was required and probably no funds either.


----------



## holland25

R651400 said:


> #49 ... Hardly QTP waiting for orders to go alongside from Belawan Radio/PKM though good (sea) fishing whilst we did AS for sometimes a week or more and when QTP Belawan if I recall a very good run ashore..


There must be two Belewans.


----------



## richardwakeley

Jim and JT,
Thats right. Last ship alongside at Warri or Sapele was the 'guard ship', keeping a very short watch on 500 couple of times a day for msg to and from the next ship for the ED agent. I handed over my duty at Warri to another charter ship - maybe 'Industria'. Maybe we should start another thread if we want to have more 'creeks memories', like the Escravos bar TRs, flash for dash etc.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Richard, I was up there on "Industria" ... Small world.

John T


----------



## Loptap

trotterdotpom said:


> #37 . Thanks Troppo, now that you mention it ...! I do remember transmitting from anchor - pre VHF R/T, what else could we do? Maybe I should ask for a copy of Loptap's Handbook ... a trip down memory lane.
> 
> John T
> 
> PS Loptap - great name, I like it.


Loptap? 
I have worked with computers for many many years - before most of you had even heard of them! (started at IBM when my spouse-to-be decided that not everyone loves a sailor!) - when I needed to create a user name for a well-known auction site, gave it some thought - and decided I liked 'loptap' - a dyslexic computer!


----------



## Loptap

Loptap said:


> If anyone would like an electronic copy of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook (1975 Edition), drop me a Private Message and I will forward it to you.
> 
> I am not posting/uploading/attaching the file because I do not want to upset anyone over copyright.
> 
> I have painfully reconstructed the handbook using Microsoft Word/Excel along with image capture and copy/paste to produce a faithful copy which is actually all my own work (I have both the Word version and the PDF) - I will forward the PDF. Even the pagination is faithfully reproduced!
> 
> There are scanned versions of the handbook around but I started with the objective of creating a "clean" copy for my personal archive (threw my original away many years ago when we emigrated to South Africa)


It looks as though this thread has now gone "off topic" (round about entry #35 ) after a quote from the handbook?

Not sure how to bring it back on-topic (or even if I should) - I have now forwarded the Handbook over fifty times - but I am still getting occasional requests so people are still finding the post?

Maybe this post will be all that is needed?


----------



## Ron Stringer

*Previous PMG Handbooks*

Only slightly off-topic but does anyone know the colours of the previous issues of the PMG handbook? I think the one before the 1975 edition was orange in colour but I can't remember when that was published. Early 1960's? I believe that came out either while I was at sea or just after I came ashore in 1966 but I have no confidence is correct.

I also think that the one I had at Brooks Bar radio college in 1958 was not orange, and therefore it was an even earlier issue, perhaps dating from the 1940s or early '50s. Again I don't know why I think that - my memory of such matters is all shot these days.

Can anyone clear it up for me - not the memory, just the PMG Handbook colours, I'm not looking for miracles. (Jester)


----------



## Tony Selman

I can certainly recall an orange cover on a previous issue and think it might well have been when I was taking my tickets in the early 60s. The one I possess is pale blue and dated 1975. Not much help I regret to say Ron.


----------



## BobClay

Mine is pale blue also. But I'm sure I sailed on a ship with an orange one up there on that little book shelf they used to squeeze into the radio room.

(Of course, the old man's name at that time was Odysseus. Not someone you'd bring a complaint to.)


----------



## Ron Stringer

Google tells me that the PMG handbook was first published in 1914 and that the 1974 version was the 14th Edition. On average that would indicate a new edition about every 5 years but I am not sure that would be too reliable a guide. 

An Amazon advert HERE says that the Blue-fronted version was issued in 1961 and that the full title was _*General Post Office Handbook for Radio Operators: Working Installations Licensed By Her Majesty"s Postmaster General Rg.67*_. That suggests to me that the Orange-fronted version might have been later, and not earlier as I suppose. I would have done my training on the version before the one shown on Amazon.

Since the book was an official do***ent (it was an HMSO publication) it ought to be possible to identify the dates of issue of each edition.

A mystery for SN's super-sleuths to solve.


----------



## BobClay

Orange !! Blue !!

This is all very sixties … 

(If you know what I mean.) [=P]


----------



## cajef

Mine was definitely blue and I did my 2nd class PMG in 1962 and my 1st in1963.


----------



## Ron Stringer

Bit more searching on Google found the elusive Orange version of 1968 *Here* 
and *THIS* undated but clearly later (see the hugely increased price to £3.50 from the 33p Orange version) Blue-cover one.

Still doesn't reveal the date and the colour of the one I used in 1958. The search goes on!


----------



## Wismajorvik

Vaguely recollect a buff coloured handbook when I started at college but a new version came out during the course. Changes I remember are the dropping of two phonetic alphabets, (able, baker charlie etc. and Amsterdam, Baltimore, Casablanca etc.) in favour of Alpha, Bravo, Charlie etc. I think the time changed from 0000 to 2359, to 0001 to 2400.


----------



## Loptap

Ron Stringer said:


> Only slightly off-topic but does anyone know the colours of the previous issues of the PMG handbook? I think the one before the 1975 edition was orange in colour but I can't remember when that was published. Early 1960's? I believe that came out either while I was at sea or just after I came ashore in 1966 but I have no confidence is correct.
> 
> I also think that the one I had at Brooks Bar radio college in 1958 was not orange, and therefore it was an even earlier issue, perhaps dating from the 1940s or early '50s. Again I don't know why I think that - my memory of such matters is all shot these days.
> 
> Can anyone clear it up for me - not the memory, just the PMG Handbook colours, I'm not looking for miracles. (Jester)


The one I studied with was also this 'cyan' colour (same colour as the 1975 edition) - so that would have been an edition dated sometime to prior to 1964. From various comments I have received, I believe the edition immediately prior to the 1975 one had an orange cover - but that's the only ones I can sort of fix.
I have been looking for an orange edition so that I can compare to the 1975 edition - and if I can find one and there are not too many differences, see if I can also 'pdf' that version.
Couple of things that I do know - i) although there is at least 10 years difference between my original hardcopy and the 1975 edition, I recognised huge swathes of the 1975 edition ii) I have a strong suspicion that the 'watch hours' changed between those two editions - but that may be a trick of my memory?


----------



## Loptap

...and following Ron's link (#68) to eBay I would guess that the one I studied with was the 1961 edition?

(and you can have an original hard copy of that for just fifty quid - sorry, I am not that desperate!)


----------



## Loptap

Wismajorvik said:


> Vaguely recollect a buff coloured handbook when I started at college but a new version came out during the course. Changes I remember are the dropping of two phonetic alphabets, (able, baker charlie etc. and Amsterdam, Baltimore, Casablanca etc.) in favour of Alpha, Bravo, Charlie etc. I think the time changed from 0000 to 2359, to 0001 to 2400.


The one I studied with, which I think we can now guess is the 1961 edition, only had the one phonetic alphabet (...Delta, Echo, Foxtrot...) - so that kinda fits your timeline.

Buff coloured? That's a new one on me - and possibly impossible to find now?


----------



## Wismajorvik

I did write “vaguely”. Guess I must investigate the garage to see what is interned there!


----------



## Loptap

BobClay said:


> Orange !! Blue !!
> 
> This is all very sixties …
> 
> (If you know what I mean.) [=P]


I thought they were PINK and blue?

Understand that today's blue ones are much more uplifting?!


----------



## Loptap

Wismajorvik said:


> I did write “vaguely”. Guess I must investigate the garage to see what is interned there!


Could be worth a fortune on that auction site! (*))


----------



## holland25

Wismajorvik said:


> Vaguely recollect a buff coloured handbook when I started at college but a new version came out during the course. Changes I remember are the dropping of two phonetic alphabets, (able, baker charlie etc. and Amsterdam, Baltimore, Casablanca etc.) in favour of Alpha, Bravo, Charlie etc. I think the time changed from 0000 to 2359, to 0001 to 2400.


I did my ticket in 1955 and I would say the Handbook was a buff colour.


----------



## jimg0nxx

The book I started with in 1960 was a buff or brown paper colour. IIRC the old phonetics were still in it, Able Baker etc.


----------



## BobClay

I finally found my photograph from last year and I have to correct myself. It wasn't blue, it was orange. (Well … it WAS the sixties.)
I think the blue cover one is the PDF version I got via this thread (for which I again offer many thanks.) That must have come later as the price it shows is £3.50 (some kind of new fangled money had come in after the sixties .. )

Here's the photograph of the dreaded Handbook and Marine Radio Manual I clutched unknowingly as I climbed the steps of Leith Nautical back when Henry Robb's yard still built ships at the back of the college. I've also found the book (there's a lot of books around here) and it says:

Rg.67. 1968 Edition

Price: Six Shillings Net. (Whaaa)


----------



## beedeesea

Mine is blue, 1961 edition, price six shillings net.

Brian


----------



## BobClay

Ahhh … so it must have gone blue-orange-blue as the years went by ?(egg)


----------



## Ron Stringer

Buff certainly rings true with me but I hesitated to say that earlier on, because so many of the HMSO publications that I dealt with ashore in later life, when serving on various government committees, were published in that colour. I wasn't sure that my 'buff' memory wasn't substituting one of those for the PMG Handbook of my youf.

If I accept that it was coloured buff, now all I need to know is when it was published. Does the National Archive, The House of Commons Library, the British Museum or some body, such keep copies of all HMSO publications? Anyone well-informed on such matters?


----------



## Wismajorvik

jimg0nxx said:


> The book I started with in 1960 was a buff or brown paper colour. IIRC the old phonetics were still in it, Able Baker etc.


That appears to verify my memory. I believe all HMSO publications were that colour at the time.


----------



## John Leary

Hi Guys
Apart from the darkish blue Handbook dated 1961 that I used for my PMG courses, I have three others that over the years that I managed to acquire at Ham Radio boot sales. The first for wireless operators is a relatively thin book, issued by HM Post Master General, is "Buff" coloured, cost 9 old pence and is dated1938. Interestingly it is annotated throughout in pencil and carriers the owners name? GV Monk Dec 1939. The other two are light blue, one lighter than the other and were both issued in 1975. One was issued under the authority of the Home Office at a cost of 95 P, the second cost £4.50 and was issued by the Department of Trade and Industry. I will have to keep a look out to see whether I can add an orange one to my collection.

Best regards to all

John


----------



## Kneth

Mine is also Blue, 1975 Edition. Price 95p.
Ohh... what memories!


----------



## trotterdotpom

John Leary said:


> Hi Guys
> Apart from the darkish blue Handbook dated 1961 that I used for my PMG courses, I have three others that over the years that I managed to acquire at Ham Radio boot sales. The first for wireless operators is a relatively thin book, issued by HM Post Master General, is "Buff" coloured, cost 9 old pence and is dated1938. Interestingly it is annotated throughout in pencil and carriers the owners name? GV Monk Dec 1939. The other two are light blue, one lighter than the other and were both issued in 1975. One was issued under the authority of the Home Office at a cost of 95 P, the second cost £4.50 and was issued by the Department of Trade and Industry. I will have to keep a look out to see whether I can add an orange one to my collection.
> 
> Best regards to all
> 
> John


Out of curiosity, I Googled G.V. Monk and found that Radio Officer George V. Monk is involved with the Radio Officers Association and helped compile a list of ROs who died at sea during WW2.

John T


----------



## Duncan112

BobClay said:


> I finally found my photograph from last year and I have to correct myself. It wasn't blue, it was orange. (Well … it WAS the sixties.)
> I think the blue cover one is the PDF version I got via this thread (for which I again offer many thanks.) That must have come later as the price it shows is £3.50 (some kind of new fangled money had come in after the sixties .. )
> 
> Here's the photograph of the dreaded Handbook and Marine Radio Manual I clutched unknowingly as I climbed the steps of Leith Nautical back when Henry Robb's yard still built ships at the back of the college. I've also found the book (there's a lot of books around here) and it says:
> 
> Rg.67. 1968 Edition
> 
> Price: Six Shillings Net. (Whaaa)


Frank Mayoh was Vice Principal of MNC Greenhithe in the early 80's when I was Engineer Cadet there. I understand he had a distinguished war record in either Bomber or Coastal Command. Don't know if he's still with us?


----------



## Loptap

Ron Stringer said:


> Only slightly off-topic but does anyone know the colours of the previous issues of the PMG handbook? I think the one before the 1975 edition was orange in colour but I can't remember when that was published. Early 1960's? I believe that came out either while I was at sea or just after I came ashore in 1966 but I have no confidence is correct.
> 
> I also think that the one I had at Brooks Bar radio college in 1958 was not orange, and therefore it was an even earlier issue, perhaps dating from the 1940s or early '50s. Again I don't know why I think that - my memory of such matters is all shot these days.
> 
> Can anyone clear it up for me - not the memory, just the PMG Handbook colours, I'm not looking for miracles. (Jester)



At least one version of the ORANGE cover is the 1968 Edition - see attached image. This one is actually a "Second Impression" and was printed in 1971. This printing has the notation "including Amendment No 1 - September 1971"

Oh - and further info - the 1968 Edition is officially the thirteenth edition - and my PDF version (1975) is from the fourteenth edition and actually a "Fifth Impression" printed in 1981. There was probably a price increase with each Impression??


----------



## IAN M

There is a picture of a 1938/1942 one in my gallery.


----------



## Loptap

IAN M said:


> There is a picture of a 1938/1942 one in my gallery.


I AM impressed! (Applause)


----------



## steve Coombs

I have two copies -Orange Cover 1968 Edition/second impression sept 1971.

Blue cover Dated 1975 (fourteenth edition)

And was given a 1938 edition (reprinted 1943)-Buff Cover with the name of J Morrison (a previous owner) written on inside cover.

Have also recently seen a 1961 edition with a blue cover


----------



## minty

I still have my original orange copy (1971 ?), no idea how it didn't get lost in all the moves !
I also found some Bank Line magazines from the late '70s with crew lists etc if anyone is interested ?


----------



## joe-ei5ge

*joe-ei5ge*

have a blue cover 1975 14th edition, second impression 1978 absolutely mint and just found my orange cover 1968 13th edition, previous owner Gerry HALL ,Brookfield, Limerick.......lots of scribbles must have been during exam period...sad state still it was our bible ha ha


----------



## Rad109

Hi Loptap would much appreciate a PDF copy of Handbook. E-mail [email protected]. Many thanks


----------



## Rad109

Many thanks for the PDF. Having spent the last hour or so browsing through it I am amazed at the quality, it is astonishing and like other recipients am one happy retired R/O. Again many thanks

Ron


----------



## Hugh MacLean

trotterdotpom said:


> Out of curiosity, I Googled G.V. Monk and found that Radio Officer George V. Monk is involved with the Radio Officers Association and helped compile a list of ROs who died at sea during WW2.
> John T


I corresponded a lot with George V. Monk - what a knowledgeable guy he was and a great help with my research projects. His ship, AUDITOR was torpedoed on 4th July 1941 by U-123. Sadly he passed away in December 2008.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Loptap

Rad109 said:


> Many thanks for the PDF. Having spent the last hour or so browsing through it I am amazed at the quality, it is astonishing and like other recipients am one happy retired R/O. Again many thanks
> 
> Ron


No problem! I am pleased that you like it! When I started with it, it was purely out of self-interest (and, I guess, not a little obsessive, compulsive behaviour (LOL) ). However, I too was pleased with the final "product" - and wondered if any one else might be interested? They were! I think I have sent it on over 50, getting on for 60 times - so I am very pleased with the interest!


----------



## Ystradgynlais

Re PMG Hand Book for Radio Operators - in1944, the book I used was a buff cover as in carboard. I also recall that two of the technical books we used was issued by Govt, from a dim memory, was titled "The Admiralty book for Radio Communication, Volumes 1 and 2" I believe that Lord Louis Mountbatten had a hand in its publication.

I join all of the other thanks Loptap has received! Thanks


----------



## majoco

ISTR my handbook in 1962 was dark blue - I don't know where it is now which is strange as I still have some of the technical books from the course (Scroggie anyone?) but I did buy a 1975 light blue copy on our auction website. I recall that the Marconi ad on the inside back page was the "Well paid to see the world" where the newer one is "Build your career with Marconi Marine". It didn't take me too long to find out that the promotional ladder had only one rung on it!
Best regards - Martin ZL2MC


----------



## Loptap

It is exactly one year ago today when I posted this message - and at some time in the ensuing weeks I said that if anyone found any errors I would consolidate the repairs and issue an updated copy - there were a couple, but not very many and I will be mailing out Version 4 today - sort of a birthday update.

I have also, this morning, discovered some visitors messages that I have not responded to (i don't normally look at my profile page!) - please accept my apologies if you think I have ignored you - I'll go through the messages today and get a copy out to you!

All told, I've sent out 65 copies - that number should go up a little today!

Kind Regards
Loptap


----------



## cajef

Many thanks for the email and updated PDF, all your hard work much appreciated.(Thumb)


----------



## Kneth

Thank you very much indeed for your email and updated PDF. Your efforts are very sincerely appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## bluemoon

A huge 'thank you' from me also for your email, your effort is very much appreciated.
Best regards,Brian


----------



## Troppo2

QSL Ver 4.

TU SEEU


----------



## Loptap

Loptap said:


> If anyone would like an electronic copy of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook (1975 Edition), drop me a Private Message and I will forward it to you.
> 
> I am not posting/uploading/attaching the file because I do not want to upset anyone over copyright.
> 
> I have painfully reconstructed the handbook using Microsoft Word/Excel along with image capture and copy/paste to produce a faithful copy which is actually all my own work (I have both the Word version and the PDF) - I will forward the PDF. Even the pagination is faithfully reproduced!
> 
> There are scanned versions of the handbook around but I started with the objective of creating a "clean" copy for my personal archive (threw my original away many years ago when we emigrated to South Africa)


I have just today discovered that my ISP/email servers decided that emails from Ships Nostalgia are spam - at least those that are notifications of a Private Message.
I'll try and keep an eye on this - and hope that it is just a temporary thing (I have already flagged the messages as 'not spam') - but, if you send me a PM and do not get a reply within about 24 hours (holidays, sickness and death excluded) can I suggest you try a direct email from the members list (search for 'loptap')


----------



## Loptap

(Sad)


Loptap said:


> If anyone would like an electronic copy of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook (1975 Edition), drop me a Private Message and I will forward it to you.
> 
> I am not posting/uploading/attaching the file because I do not want to upset anyone over copyright.
> 
> I have painfully reconstructed the handbook using Microsoft Word/Excel along with image capture and copy/paste to produce a faithful copy which is actually all my own work (I have both the Word version and the PDF) - I will forward the PDF. Even the pagination is faithfully reproduced!
> 
> There are scanned versions of the handbook around but I started with the objective of creating a "clean" copy for my personal archive (threw my original away many years ago when we emigrated to South Africa)


Still getting anything via Private Message flagged as spam by my ISP. Can't seem to find any way to have Ships Nostalgia "white-listed" - so will have to continue periodic checking...
...so, my apologies in advance to anyone trying to get hold to me!
As suggested in my previous post - if you don't get a fairly quick reply from me (I have been replying to those PMs that get through within 24 hours) - try a direct email via the Members List

UPDATE: Unfortunately, it looks as though even direct emails through Ships Nostalgia are getting flagged as spam - there have been 5 PM notifications and 3 emails all flagged as spam in the last week - so I am going to have to simply continue checking!


----------



## AndrewWills

Thanks for the pdf Loptap. I'm sure I had a copy of this way back in the 70's when at college in Plymouth and then at sea, but I cannot remember any of it; I don't recognise any of the pages other than the cover. I think mine had an orange cover as I'd have bought it in 1972. Is it too late to get them to correct it? page 153 has the number '1' as a dot followed by 3 dashes - sorry, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Loptap

AndrewWills said:


> ...Is it too late to get them to correct it? page 153 has the number '1' as a dot followed by 3 dashes - sorry, but I couldn't resist...


'tis done!
There is now a revision 4.1! But I'll hold off in publishing it - just in case there are other 'errors' noticed!

Question for you...
...when you say "...get them to correct..." - who is the 'them'?

On colours and editions - IIRC the editions before and after this one had an orange cover; mine (circa 1964) was also blue. There is a fair bit of discussion earlier in the thread about colours and editions


----------



## AndrewWills

Loptap said:


> Question for you...
> ...when you say "...get them to correct..." - who is the 'them'?


Hello Loptap,

It was said in jest; HMSO probably disappeared some time ago and I don't think that the Post Office are going to maintain it. It looks like you are the new custodian of this book!

I definitely had the orange coloured edition; I must have read it from cover to cover and committed much of it to memory. I just can't remember where I have stored that memory. 

Regards
Andrew


----------



## Loptap

Loptap said:


> If anyone would like an electronic copy of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook (1975 Edition), drop me a Private Message and I will forward it to you.
> 
> I am not posting/uploading/attaching the file because I do not want to upset anyone over copyright.
> 
> I have painfully reconstructed the handbook using Microsoft Word/Excel along with image capture and copy/paste to produce a faithful copy which is actually all my own work (I have both the Word version and the PDF) - I will forward the PDF. Even the pagination is faithfully reproduced!
> 
> There are scanned versions of the handbook around but I started with the objective of creating a "clean" copy for my personal archive (threw my original away many years ago when we emigrated to South Africa)


Just discovered (because of a new request for a copy of the handbook) that it is well over a year (November 2018) since the last request - so, just for the sake of newer visitors to "The Radio Room" - I am promoting the link!!


----------



## phdad

I would very much like to obtain an electronic copy.
My email is [email protected]

I am an old USCG radioman and later commercial radiotelegrapher (1962-1978)

73, Doc - K2PHD


----------



## duncs

Thanks again Loptap, I still go back to it for forgotten info.

Rgds, Duncs


----------



## Alex Nicolson

I would also be more than grateful for a copy. My 1948 one having long gone.
gpvlatshaw.ca

Alex


----------



## Loptap

*Handbook for Radio Operators*



Alex Nicolson said:


> I would also be more than grateful for a copy. My 1948 one having long gone.
> gpvlatshaw.ca
> 
> Alex


It's in the post (email post that is! )


----------



## phdad

I would also like to thank you for your perseverance in copying this book. As an old USCG Radioman and later commercial radiotelegrapher and ham I want to thank you. Someone else also remarked that most of us knew most of the contents by heart, but with he passing of time much was lost, but now resurrected. Thanks again for making it available to us all.

73,

Dr. Jim Kennedy
K 2 P H D -- PG0222156 - T2GB070658/Radar
OEM-RACES-ARES-CERT | [email protected]
SARA-OOTC-FISTS-SKCC-NAQCC | : FN20qv


----------



## Loptap

Handbook for Radio Operators



Loptap said:


> 'tis done!
> There is now a revision 4.1! But I'll hold off in publishing it - just in case there are other 'errors' noticed!


I have just discovered that the reputed version 4.1 no longer exists (neither .docx nor .pdf) - I had a major disk failure last year and many things I had created just prior to the crash were not included in the backup I had to use to recover my system. Still - not to worry - the update for 4.1 was very small - on page 153 the morse symbol for "1" was incorrect (it was actually a "J") - and I have now corrected it!

If anyone is pedantic or OCD enough (no slight meant - both terms fit me!) to want the corrected version give me a shout (PM) and I'll do the honours


----------



## Loptap

*Handbook for Radio Operators*



Loptap said:


> 'tis done!
> There is now a revision 4.1! But I'll hold off in publishing it - just in case there are other 'errors' noticed!


I have just discovered that the reputed version 4.1 no longer exists (neither .docx nor .pdf) - I had a major disk failure last year and many things I had created just prior to the crash were not included in the backup I had to use to recover my system. Still - not to worry - the update for 4.1 was very small - on page 153 the morse symbol for "1" was incorrect (it was actually a "J") - and I have now corrected it!

If anyone is pedantic or OCD enough (no slight meant - both terms fit me!) to want the corrected version give me a shout (PM) and I'll do the honours


----------



## phdad

I would very much like a copy. Let me know how to acquire it.
Thank you and 73, Doc - K2PHD


----------



## Loptap

*Handbook for Radio Operators Version 4.1*



phdad said:


> I would very much like a copy. Let me know how to acquire it.


Just sent it via email

Regards
Loptap


----------



## IMRCSparks

Here's a similar US do***ent but with a much wider scope including Ship/Coast stations, technical requirements/tolerances, operating procedures/frequency allocations etc.

https://books.google.co.uk/books?id=aFe2sgi-nLYC&printsec=frontcover&vq=coast+station

Pages 5-159 are the 'interesting' bits.

There's even a section on the overtime to be paid to the R/O if he/she has to stay onboard to carry out a radio inspection. Which only seems fair as we can't have those pesky inspectors interfering with our well earned shore time!


----------



## Allend

Hi There,
Can you please send a copy to email I used to have a copy years ago when I was with the NZPO. Will be nice to wander memory lane again.
All the Best,
Doug Allen


----------



## GNUA

I would be extremely grateful for a copy. I was in 1972-1979 all Marconi equipment ships. Thanks in advance Michael email 

ex 9KSF MWHX MJEA GZBY GNUE GNUA GSWA GSUE


----------



## hawkey01

Members,

I note some of you have been putting your email address in an open forum - here - this is discouraged as it leaves you open to the bad guys/gals. If you have not heard back from Laptop please send him a PM via the site with your email address. I have deleted those of GNUA and Allend.

rgds
Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Loptap

*Handbook for Radio Operators Version 4.1*



hawkey01 said:


> Members,
> 
> I note some of you have been putting your email address in an open forum - here - this is discouraged as it leaves you open to the bad guys/gals. If you have not heard back from Laptop please send him a PM via the site with your email address. I have deleted those of GNUA and Allend.
> 
> rgds
> Neville - Hawkey01


Thanks for this.
I do ask, in the thread and am happy to reiterate here - if anyone would like an electronic copy of the Handbook - please send me a request with your email address using PM (Private Message). 

I have already responded to both Allend and GNUA and sent them a copy of the Handbook so no harm done in deleting the post(s). There are, of course, many other ways of harvesting email addresses - and everyone should be aware of the need for caution. The modest damage is that you end up on a "for sale" mailing list, after that comes the issues of how that mailing list is used, and the worst case scenario is that gathering email addresses is one (small) part towards identity theft.

Regards.


----------



## Jim Wallace

Loptap said:


> If anyone would like an electronic copy of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook (1975 Edition), drop me a Private Message and I will forward it to you.
> 
> I am not posting/uploading/attaching the file because I do not want to upset anyone over copyright.
> 
> I have painfully reconstructed the handbook using Microsoft Word/Excel along with image capture and copy/paste to produce a faithful copy which is actually all my own work (I have both the Word version and the PDF) - I will forward the PDF. Even the pagination is faithfully reproduced!
> 
> There are scanned versions of the handbook around but I started with the objective of creating a "clean" copy for my personal archive (threw my original away many years ago when we emigrated to South Africa)





Loptap said:


> If anyone would like an electronic copy of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook (1975 Edition), drop me a Private Message and I will forward it to you.
> 
> I am not posting/uploading/attaching the file because I do not want to upset anyone over copyright.
> 
> I have painfully reconstructed the handbook using Microsoft Word/Excel along with image capture and copy/paste to produce a faithful copy which is actually all my own work (I have both the Word version and the PDF) - I will forward the PDF. Even the pagination is faithfully reproduced!
> 
> There are scanned versions of the handbook around but I started with the objective of creating a "clean" copy for my personal archive (threw my original away many years ago when we emigrated to South Africa)


Dear Loptap
I'd be very grateful for a copy of the PDF. Thank you in advance
[email protected]


----------



## Troppo




----------



## Mad Landsman

Jim Wallace said:


> Dear Loptap
> I'd be very grateful for a copy of the PDF. Thank you in advance
> [email protected]


Private Messages are called 'Conversations' on the new platform.
The content is not visible to the world, good idea when it contains personal data. 
Click on your Avatar, top right, then click on 'conversations' and take it from there. 
If you put your email on an open forum you will likely get loads of spam. But perhaps you like to get loads of spam in which case leave it as is.


----------



## pippin

Thanks for that tip Malcolm.

I have spent several hours trying to find how to send a PM.
I assumed the feature had been dropped in order to "give improved" facilities!


----------



## Loptap

Apparently, Private Messages are now called conversations (bit of a difference semantically - a conversation in a pub is something anyone can drop into - whereas a private message would be akin to passing a note scribbled on a beer mat, you can only read the note if you get the beer mat!) - access conversations by clicking on your profile picture (or, if you don't have a picture, the initial letter of your user name) at the top right of the page and select "Conversations" from the drop down

I have sent you the PDF.


----------



## bobcheer

Loptap said:


> If anyone would like an electronic copy of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook (1975 Edition), drop me a Private Message and I will forward it to you.
> 
> I am not posting/uploading/attaching the file because I do not want to upset anyone over copyright.
> 
> I have painfully reconstructed the handbook using Microsoft Word/Excel along with image capture and copy/paste to produce a faithful copy which is actually all my own work (I have both the Word version and the PDF) - I will forward the PDF. Even the pagination is faithfully reproduced!
> 
> There are scanned versions of the handbook around but I started with the objective of creating a "clean" copy for my personal archive (threw my original away many years ago when we emigrated to South Africa)


Hi Loptap, would appreciate a pdf copy of the handbook, many thanks.


----------



## K3KJT

I believe there is a typo on the cover page of the handbook. "Stationary" should be "Stationery."


----------



## pippin

Well, the Stationery Office doesn't move much so perhaps it's also a Stationary Office!!

Sorry, that's just the pedant in me.


----------



## LucyKnight

AndrewWills said:


> Thanks for the pdf Loptap. I'm sure I had a copy of this way back in the 70's when at college in Plymouth and then at sea, but I cannot remember any of it; I don't recognise any of the pages other than the cover. I think mine had an orange cover as I'd have bought it in 1972. Is it too late to get them to correct it? page 153 has the number '1' as a dot followed by 3 dashes - sorry, but I couldn't resist.


The one sold in college 1972 definitely had an orange cover. I might still have it somewhere. It certainly was the same edition 3yrs later in 75 which I took to sea. Same one used throughout the 3 full year course MRRT. 
Mr Pink took the regs classes in 72 at Plymouth and after I defected to Brunel Bristol for 2nd and 3rd years Mr Bruder took us for regs.

The other books used during 1st year at Plymouth were Telecommunication Principles by Renton, a big blue book. Your learnt the valve circuits and then the modern equivalent circuits using transistors!

Also Radio and Line Transmission volume one in first year followed by volumes 2 and 3 in following years and a soft cover Telcommunication principles book not Renton.

Maths volumes 1 and 2 for electrical engineering followed by another maths book was another.


----------



## Loptap

K3KJT said:


> I believe there is a typo on the cover page of the handbook. "Stationary" should be "Stationery."


In a word "Oh, Bloody Hell! Whoops!!!"
I really cannot believe that - I am a pedant - and as I have said before, I also suffer from CDO* - how did this get past me?

Also discovered tonight that my new version of Microsoft Office on my macBook doesn't play nicely with the pagination - so reverted to my Windows computer. Also realised the ad on back of front cover was corrupted in Version 4.2 - so fixed that as well!

This is what it was SUPPOSED to look like (screenshot from Word)










Well, at least it shows that the cover (along with every thing else) was self created!!!

Version 4.3 now available for anybody who also wants to own up to mild pedantry or CDO

Regards
Loptap

* CDO ??? that is exactly the same as OCD but with the letters in correct (alphabetical) order!


----------



## Loptap

LucyKnight said:


> The one sold in college 1972 definitely had an orange cover. I might still have it somewhere. It certainly was the same edition 3yrs later in 75 which I took to sea. Same one used throughout the 3 full year course MRRT.


The PDF I created was based on the 1975 Edition (14th edition) but was a 1981 reprint - this can be seen on the copyright page

*©Post Office copyright 1975 
First published 1914 
Fourteenth edition 1975 
Fifth impression 1981*

That copyright notice is actually quite strange - the GPO and the office of the Postmaster-General were abolished in 1969; by 1975 the Handbook was the responsibility of the Ministry of Posts and Telecommunications and the Post Office was a private organisation?

As far as I can tell (can't "acquire" a hard copy to verify) the 1972 version (orange cover) was the Thirteenth edition - and was actually published in 1968 and finally updated/replaced in 1975. I have found two ISBN numbers purporting to be 1968 editions - 0118802739 and 0118802542 - the first, I know, is the 2nd Impression (checked on .gov.uk).


----------



## Loptap

Loptap said:


> I have found two ISBN numbers purporting to be 1968 editions - 0118802739 and 0118802542 - the first, I know, is the 2nd Impression (checked on .gov.uk).


...or maybe the other way around....
0118802542 and 0118802739 - the first, I know, is the 2nd Impression (checked on .gov.uk)


----------



## n5tp

Loptap said:


> If anyone would like an electronic copy of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook (1975 Edition), drop me a Private Message and I will forward it to you.
> 
> I am not posting/uploading/attaching the file because I do not want to upset anyone over copyright.
> 
> I have painfully reconstructed the handbook using Microsoft Word/Excel along with image capture and copy/paste to produce a faithful copy which is actually all my own work (I have both the Word version and the PDF) - I will forward the PDF. Even the pagination is faithfully reproduced!
> 
> There are scanned versions of the handbook around but I started with the objective of creating a "clean" copy for my personal archive (threw my original away many years ago when we emigrated to South Africa)


----------



## n5tp

Please send me a copy.

Thank you and 73

n5tp


----------



## Loptap

Hi
If you can use "Conversations" to drop me your email address I will send you a copy

Just in case you haven't got there yet - "Conversations" is the private messaging on SN - you can access it by clicking on your profile picture (the big "N" at the top right) and selecting "Conversions" (see the attachment)


----------



## n5tp

To Loptap:

Please send handbook.

Thank you.


----------



## Loptap

n5tp said:


> To Loptap:
> 
> Please send handbook to XXXXXXX
> 
> Thank you.


Hi
You shouldn't really put your email address on an open forum - even in a semi disguised form - that's why I ask for a Private Message - now called "Conversations". I would suggest that you edit your post above and remove your email address.

I have sent the Handbook to you
Regards,
Loptap


----------



## Biggeoff69

Loptap said:


> If anyone would like an electronic copy of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook (1975 Edition), drop me a Private Message and I will forward it to you.
> 
> I am not posting/uploading/attaching the file because I do not want to upset anyone over copyright.
> 
> I have painfully reconstructed the handbook using Microsoft Word/Excel along with image capture and copy/paste to produce a faithful copy which is actually all my own work (I have both the Word version and the PDF) - I will forward the PDF. Even the pagination is faithfully reproduced!
> 
> There are scanned versions of the handbook around but I started with the objective of creating a "clean" copy for my personal archive (threw my original away many years ago when we emigrated to South Africa)


Please send me a pdf format of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook
Thanks
Geoff


----------



## Mad Landsman

Hello wall, you're a nice wall. I might as well talk to you because other people don't seem to listen 
I think that's how it works, Loptap....


----------



## Loptap

Biggeoff69 said:


> Please send me a pdf format of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook...


 I have started a Conversation with you - please see and reply

You can get to your conversations from your home page by clicking on your profile picture






and selecting "Conversations"

OR

by clicking on my profile picture







(not this - it is just a screenshot) in the sidebar and selecting "Start Conversation" (but if you did that you wouldn't be responding to the conversation I started)
Regards
Loptap


----------



## Loptap

*Re-posting to reinforce the requirement to NOT put email addresses in post replies asking for copies of the Handbook for Radio Operators (or, indeed, any other post!)

* IMPORTANT **
If you want a copy of the Handbook for Radio Operators DO NOT ADD YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS IN A REPLY TO THIS POST...
Instead start a Conversation with me and give me your email address in the conversation

It is very easy - click on my profile picture in the sidebar and select "Start Conversation". To get back to your conversations at any time, click on YOUR profile picture at the top right of the screen snd select Conversations.

As the Americans say EZ PZ (us English can't say that correctly!)



Loptap said:


> If anyone would like an electronic copy of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook (1975 Edition), drop me a Private Message and I will forward it to you.
> 
> I am not posting/uploading/attaching the file because I do not want to upset anyone over copyright.
> 
> I have painfully reconstructed the handbook using Microsoft Word/Excel along with image capture and copy/paste to produce a faithful copy which is actually all my own work (I have both the Word version and the PDF) - I will forward the PDF. Even the pagination is faithfully reproduced!
> 
> There are scanned versions of the handbook around but I started with the objective of creating a "clean" copy for my personal archive (threw my original away many years ago when we emigrated to South Africa)


----------



## Loptap

Loptap said:


> ** IMPORTANT **
> If you want a copy of the Handbook for Radio Operators DO NOT ADD YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS IN A REPLY TO THIS POST...
> Instead start a Conversation with me and give me your email address in the conversation
> 
> It is very easy - click on my profile picture in the sidebar and select "Start Conversation". To get back to your conversations at any time, click on YOUR profile picture at the top right of the screen snd select Conversations.
> 
> As the Americans say EZ PZ (us English can't say that correctly!)


There is now ANOTHER VERSION of the Handbook - I have achieved what I initially started out to do - I have an electronic copy of the 1961 Edition (1962 Reprint) - which is "probably" the version I originally studied.
Actually, I now have two versions of this - the pure 1962 reprint and an updated version ("pseudo hand written notes" to incorporate Appendix 9, which was released in 1965). Of course, I also have a PDF of Appendix 9!!








So, from now on, if you want an electronic copy of the Handbook for Radio Operators you need to state 1975 or 1961 or 1961-amended version (and, yes, you can have both/all!). I will include Appendix 9 with any copy of the 1961 version.

Still haven't managed to get hold of an orange edition - I might still consider doing this - but I am also conscious of how much effort (more than expected) to convert my 1975 word do***ent to the 1961 version!

Oh, and by the way - if you like what I have done here - please click the







below - I am trying to improve my profile points !!! ?


----------



## Loptap

Just out of interest - in case any one is "on watch" and listening - The 1961 HfRO that I got hold of was originally owned by "R.W.BLACK" either from Hull or trained in Hull?


----------



## Loptap

Loptap said:


> Still haven't managed to get hold of an orange edition - I might still consider doing this - but I am also conscious of how much effort (more than expected) to convert my 1975 word do***ent to the 1961 version!


That auto censor is really quite something else - it forces you to think of words that never entered your mind in the first place - now, what was it I was trying to say - oh, yes, Dock Queue Meant.

Surely, the censor must have a "white list" of "dodgy" words that are perfectly usable? If not IT SHOULD HAVE instead of trying to bastardise the English language?


----------



## Mad Landsman

To be pedantic it is closer to Bowdlerisation than bastardisation - even then it wants me to use a z instead of an s.
As I have mentioned elsewhere, it is possible to have a 'white list'. The old incarnation of SN managed the issue quite quickly. This company do not seem to be bothered.
The best work round is to leave a space in the middle of the word - doc ument, and others deemed to be offensive.


----------



## pippin

Loptap - I have a collection of the handbooks going back to 1916 when it was titled:

HANDBOOK for WIRELESS TELEGRAPH OPERATORS

and cost only thruppence!


----------



## Loptap

Mad Landsman said:


> To be pedantic it is closer to Bowdlerisation than bastardisation - even then it wants me to use a z instead of an s.
> As I have mentioned elsewhere, it is possible to have a 'white list'. The old incarnation of SN managed the issue quite quickly. This company do not seem to be bothered.
> The best work round is to leave a space in the middle of the word - doc ument, and others deemed to be offensive.


I would beg to differ - Bowdlerisation is the process that is used, bastardisation is the result - anything that interrupts the flow of the "reader" is, in itself "offensive".
To be fair, it doesn't seem as bad now as it did when I first encountered it - when I first noticed it (after a period of abeyance) it seem there were more stars in SN than in the heavens above (though that might have been because I was sailing in "Stormy Waters"


----------



## Mad Landsman

Yes, I'll go along with that, just trying to make a point about US spelling. 
I like your new Avatar by the way.


----------



## Loptap

Mad Landsman said:


> ...I like your new Avatar by the way. ...


Thanks - I like it too. It is amazing what you can do in Photoshop with a simple image of a bit of braid!


----------



## ClipperOne

Loptap said:


> If anyone would like an electronic copy of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook (1975 Edition), drop me a Private Message and I will forward it to you.
> 
> I am not posting/uploading/attaching the file because I do not want to upset anyone over copyright.
> 
> I have painfully reconstructed the handbook using Microsoft Word/Excel along with image capture and copy/paste to produce a faithful copy which is actually all my own work (I have both the Word version and the PDF) - I will forward the PDF. Even the pagination is faithfully reproduced!
> 
> There are scanned versions of the handbook around but I started with the objective of creating a "clean" copy for my personal archive (threw my original away many years ago when we emigrated to South Africa)


I would be appreciated if


Loptap said:


> If anyone would like an electronic copy of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook (1975 Edition), drop me a Private Message and I will forward it to you.
> 
> I am not posting/uploading/attaching the file because I do not want to upset anyone over copyright.
> 
> I have painfully reconstructed the handbook using Microsoft Word/Excel along with image capture and copy/paste to produce a faithful copy which is actually all my own work (I have both the Word version and the PDF) - I will forward the PDF. Even the pagination is faithfully reproduced!
> 
> There are scanned versions of the handbook around but I started with the objective of creating a "clean" copy for my personal archive (threw my original away many years ago when we emigrated to South Africa)


I would be appreciated if you can send me a copy of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook (1975 Edition) to [email protected]
Ex R/O Ben


----------



## Loptap

ClipperOne said:


> I would be appreciated if you can send me a copy of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook (1975 Edition) to xxxxxxxxxxxx
> Ex R/O Ben


Hi ClipperOne
You shouldn't really post your email address on an open forum - that creates the risk of you being spammed, phished or worse.Hence the reason for asking people to contact me using "Conversations" (one-to-one private messaging) - you can get to Conversations by clicking on my avatar (to the left) and selecting "Start a Conversation". Suggest that you edit your post to remove your email address.

It looks as though you have come from my original posting - note that there is also now a 1961 Edition (with 1965 Update) available if you'd prefer
Regards


----------



## Loptap

Loptap said:


> Hi ClipperOne
> ... Suggest that you edit your post to remove your email address ...
> 
> Regards


You edit your post by clicking on the three dots (vertical ellipsis) at the top right of your post.


----------



## rogermfm

Loptap said:


> If anyone would like an electronic copy of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook (1975 Edition), drop me a Private Message and I will forward it to you.
> 
> I am not posting/uploading/attaching the file because I do not want to upset anyone over copyright.
> 
> I have painfully reconstructed the handbook using Microsoft Word/Excel along with image capture and copy/paste to produce a faithful copy which is actually all my own work (I have both the Word version and the PDF) - I will forward the PDF. Even the pagination is faithfully reproduced!
> 
> There are scanned versions of the handbook around but I started with the objective of creating a "clean" copy for my personal archive (threw my original away many years ago when we emigrated to South Africa)


----------



## rogermfm

Loptap said:


> If anyone would like an electronic copy of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook (1975 Edition), drop me a Private Message and I will forward it to you.
> 
> I am not posting/uploading/attaching the file because I do not want to upset anyone over copyright.
> 
> I have painfully reconstructed the handbook using Microsoft Word/Excel along with image capture and copy/paste to produce a faithful copy which is actually all my own work (I have both the Word version and the PDF) - I will forward the PDF. Even the pagination is faithfully reproduced!
> 
> There are scanned versions of the handbook around but I started with the objective of creating a "clean" copy for my personal archive (threw my original away many years ago when we emigrated to South Africa)


----------



## djringjr

I found a copy of this on my Internet Archive of all things interesting to R/O's.








handbook_for_radio_operators_v4.2 : R/O Don Edmondson : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Earlier version of scanning 1975 GPO Handbook for Radio Operators - v.4.21975 GPO Handbook for Radio Operators - v. 4.311975 GPO Handbook for Radio Operators...



archive.org





A shortcut to my stash of videos and mp3 recordings of ship and coast station Morse is:


Internet Archive Search: uploader:"[email protected]"



73
DR


----------



## rogermfm

djringjr said:


> I found a copy of this on my Internet Archive of all things interesting to R/O's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handbook_for_radio_operators_v4.2 : R/O Don Edmondson : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> Earlier version of scanning 1975 GPO Handbook for Radio Operators - v.4.21975 GPO Handbook for Radio Operators - v. 4.311975 GPO Handbook for Radio Operators...
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shortcut to my stash of videos and mp3 recordings of ship and coast station Morse is:
> 
> 
> Internet Archive Search: uploader:"[email protected]"
> 
> 
> 
> 73
> DR


djringjr
Thank you very much for your prompt reply. That's just what I wanted!
rogermfm


----------



## Loptap

Loptap said:


> There is now ANOTHER VERSION of the Handbook - I have achieved what I initially started out to do - I have an electronic copy of the 1961 Edition (1962 Reprint) - which is "probably" the version I originally studied.
> Actually, I now have two versions of this - the pure 1962 reprint and an updated version ("pseudo hand written notes" to incorporate Appendix 9, which was released in 1965). Of course, I also have a PDF of Appendix 9!!











No new update - but I have just discovered that when replying to a Conversation it is possible to add attachments - so, it is no longer necessary to provide an email address - simply start a Conversation with me to request whatever version you want - and I'll attach it to my reply.
Please note: I am NOT on here every day (and I don't seem to get notification that some one has started a Conversation) so you might not get an immediate reply - but I'll get to it eventually! 

In addition...

The following link takes you to an excellent internet archive of/for the Handbook created by David Ring...
Handbook for Radio Operators -1975
The link goes to the 1975 edition - but all the work I have done is available there, using the button selectors, including the "pure" 1961 (1962) version and an amended 1961 edition with "hand written" amendments - referencing Appendix 9 which is also there! I believe it is possible to download from the archive!

Again - if you like what I have done here - please click the







below - I am (still) trying to improve my profile points !!! ?


----------



## Loptap

AndrewWills said:


> Hello Loptap,
> 
> It was said in jest; HMSO probably disappeared some time ago and I don't think that the Post Office are going to maintain it. It looks like you are the new custodian of this book!
> 
> I definitely had the orange coloured edition; I must have read it from cover to cover and committed much of it to memory. I just can't remember where I have stored that memory.
> 
> Regards
> Andrew


Hi AndrewWills
Just in case you haven't seen - there is now an orange cover version - I've attached it here...


----------



## AndrewWills

Loptap said:


> Hi AndrewWills
> Just in case you haven't seen - there is now an orange cover version - I've attached it here...


Hi Loptap,
Thanks for that, I've downloaded it to read later and to see how much of it looks even slightly familiar after all the years.

Regards
Andrew


----------



## DickGraham

Price 33p! Cor I could have bought a packet of **** er cigarettes for that


----------



## Loptap

DickGraham said:


> Price 33p! Cor I could have bought a packet of **** er cigarettes for that


The 1961 Edition was even cheaper 6 Shillings or 30 new pence ( as they were called on transition ). I don’t know, at the time it seemed I had to pay a fortune for text books (I was also doing an ONC (Electrical Engineering) at the same time so also had the books for that). Other notable financial memories from the time - I was paying £4/0/0 for digs (£4/10/0 if I stayed the weekend) and the bus fare from Ocean Road (South Shields) to SSMT&C was 4d (1.66p !!! )


----------



## Loptap

Loptap said:


> The 1961 Edition was even cheaper 6 Shillings or 30 new pence ( as they were called on transition ). I don’t know, at the time it seemed I had to pay a fortune for text books (I was also doing an ONC (Electrical Engineering) at the same time so also had the books for that). Other notable financial memories from the time - I was paying £4/0/0 for digs (£4/10/0 if I stayed the weekend) and the bus fare from Ocean Road (South Shields) to SSMT&C was 4d (1.66p !!! )


BUT!!! My bus pass now allows me to travel all over for free!


----------



## Loptap

DickGraham said:


> Price 33p! Cor I could have bought a packet of **** er cigarettes for that


I think my brain is slowing down - it took ages to see/understand the **** then I realised you had added "er cigarettes" later...
...of course what you were trying to say was PHAGS ?


----------



## Ron Stringer

Loptap said:


> ... and the bus fare from Ocean Road (South Shields) to SSMT&C was 4d (1.66p !!! )


Lazy b*gger. I stayed on the Lawe top and never took a bus to Westoe. It wasn't a long walk and that bracing breeze off the North Sea kept you from overheating.


----------



## Loptap

Ron Stringer said:


> Lazy b*gger. I stayed on the Lawe top and never took a bus to Westoe. It wasn't a long walk and that bracing breeze off the North Sea kept you from overheating.


Ah! But!
I never said I took the bus - only that the fare was 4d. I stayed in Julian Avenue (no 68) and walked to SSMT&C . In fact, if I had had an illicit pint (or two) in the Lookout, Beacon or Harbour Lights during the week then, come the weekend, I would have to hitch-hike home - IIRC the bus fare home was 25p


----------



## Ron Stringer

Loptap said:


> Ah! But!
> I never said I took the bus - only that the fare was 4d. I stayed in Julian Avenue (no 68) and walked to SSMT&C . In fact, if I had had an illicit pint (or two) in the Lookout, Beacon or Harbour Lights during the week then, come the weekend, I would have to hitch-hike home - IIRC the bus fare home was 25p


I too stayed in Julian Avenue - can't recall the number (72?) but it was one of several owned by Linda Burns. Very, very relaxed B&B


----------



## Harry Nicholson

Ron Stringer said:


> I too stayed in Julian Avenue - can't recall the number (72?) but it was one of several owned by Linda Burns. Very, very relaxed B&B


I travelled daily on the train from Hartlepool to Shields. Five of us in the carriage. The bold women from the biscuit factory (Wrights?) somewhere near Ryhope would join the train on the way home and terrorise us with sexual innuendo. 
Failed Morse in 1955 but after buying two purple hearts for two bob at the chemist in Ocean Rd, they exploded in my stomach like a double whisky just before the next test. I relaxed to pass easily on the resit.
Hart's pie shop round the corner kept us going. And the snooker hall at lunch break made us good shots.


----------



## Loptap

Ron Stringer said:


> I too stayed in Julian Avenue - can't recall the number (72?) but it was one of several owned by Linda Burns. Very, very relaxed B&B


If it was 72 then, now, it is effectively next door to No.68 (Mrs Sharp) - nos. 70 and 72 have now become one unit (as have 62 & 64, and also 56 & 58 (now the Britannia Guest House)).
You say 'B&B' - but was it not Full Board (that's what my £4 0s 0d bought!)


----------



## Ron Stringer

Loptap said:


> If it was 72 then, now, it is effectively next door to No.68 (Mrs Sharp) - nos. 70 and 72 have now become one unit (as have 62 & 64, and also 56 & 58 (now the Britannia Guest House)).
> You say 'B&B' - but was it not Full Board (that's what my £4 0s 0d bought!)


Linda had several houses on that side of the street. When I was first there in 1964 for PMG1 and radar they were all separate but when I stayed there in 1966 after taking a shore technician job at MIMCo South Shields base, two had been knocked together, the 'dining room' for all the houses was in one of them.
Not full board, more what the French would term demi-pension - breakfast and evening meal for £5 a week in '66.
Linda used to throw some 'interesting' parties which occasionally included her striptease dance and her 80-odd year old father's fiddle playing. He was True Briton Burns, a retired Tyne Pilot. Weird times.


----------



## Loptap

Loptap said:


> There is now ANOTHER VERSION of the Handbook - I have achieved what I initially started out to do - I have an electronic copy of the 1961 Edition (1962 Reprint) - which is "probably" the version I originally studied.
> Actually, I now have two versions of this - the pure 1962 reprint and an updated version ("pseudo hand written notes" to incorporate Appendix 9, which was released in 1965). Of course, I also have a PDF of Appendix 9!!
> View attachment 684781


I have just updated Appendix 9 to correct some (very minor) scan errors and to modify the layout of one table. The updated version is attached here...
The changes herein do not affect the 1961 editions of the Handbook and Appendix 9 with either version of the 1961 Handbook still effectively gives you the "1965 Edition" Handbook


----------



## Moonship

Loptap said:


> If anyone would like an electronic copy of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook (1975 Edition), drop me a Private Message and I will forward it to you.
> 
> I am not posting/uploading/attaching the file because I do not want to upset anyone over copyright.
> 
> I have painfully reconstructed the handbook using Microsoft Word/Excel along with image capture and copy/paste to produce a faithful copy which is actually all my own work (I have both the Word version and the PDF) - I will forward the PDF. Even the pagination is faithfully reproduced!
> 
> There are scanned versions of the handbook around but I started with the objective of creating a "clean" copy for my personal archive (threw my original away many years ago when we emigrated to South Africa)


----------



## billyhowardproductio

Loptap said:


> If anyone would like an electronic copy of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook (1975 Edition), drop me a Private Message and I will forward it to you.
> 
> I am not posting/uploading/attaching the file because I do not want to upset anyone over copyright.
> 
> I have painfully reconstructed the handbook using Microsoft Word/Excel along with image capture and copy/paste to produce a faithful copy which is actually all my own work (I have both the Word version and the PDF) - I will forward the PDF. Even the pagination is faithfully reproduced!
> 
> There are scanned versions of the handbook around but I started with the objective of creating a "clean" copy for my personal archive (threw my original away many years ago when we emigrated to South Africa)





Loptap said:


> If anyone would like an electronic copy of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook (1975 Edition), drop me a Private Message and I will forward it to you.
> 
> I am not posting/uploading/attaching the file because I do not want to upset anyone over copyright.
> 
> I have painfully reconstructed the handbook using Microsoft Word/Excel along with image capture and copy/paste to produce a faithful copy which is actually all my own work (I have both the Word version and the PDF) - I will forward the PDF. Even the pagination is faithfully reproduced!
> 
> There are scanned versions of the handbook around but I started with the objective of creating a "clean" copy for my personal archive (threw my original away many years ago when we emigrated to South Africa)


 Hi Loptap,i too had an original orange cover copy of the handbook but left it in a radio room somewhere many decades ago, Can you please send a copy of your PDF to me at [email protected].
As a matter of interest i have a copy of the new version signed by both of the Authors Graham Lees and Willy Williamson (A fellow member of the ROA) with grateful thanks in advance, take care best 73`s


----------



## warpspark

The orange fronted edition was definitely after the blue edition. I had both.


----------



## phdad

Loptap said:


> If anyone would like an electronic copy of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook (1975 Edition), drop me a Private Message and I will forward it to you.
> 
> I am not posting/uploading/attaching the file because I do not want to upset anyone over copyright.
> 
> I have painfully reconstructed the handbook using Microsoft Word/Excel along with image capture and copy/paste to produce a faithful copy which is actually all my own work (I have both the Word version and the PDF) - I will forward the PDF. Even the pagination is faithfully reproduced!
> 
> There are scanned versions of the handbook around but I started with the objective of creating a "clean" copy for my personal archive (threw my original away many years ago when we emigrated to South Africa)


----------



## phdad

billyhowardproductio said:


> Hi Loptap,i too had an original orange cover copy of the handbook but left it in a radio room somewhere many decades ago, Can you please send a copy of your PDF to me at [email protected].
> As a matter of interest i have a copy of the new version signed by both of the Authors Graham Lees and Willy Williamson (A fellow member of the ROA) with grateful thanks in advance, take care best 73`s


Could you please send pdf to [email protected]


----------



## phdad

phdad said:


> Could you please send pdf to [email protected]





warpspark said:


> The orange fronted edition was definitely after the blue edition. I had both.


Actually the Orange edition is the 1968 version while the blue cover was the 1975 edition.


----------



## Loptap

warpspark said:


> The orange fronted edition was definitely after the blue edition. I had both.


Well, that is very much a chicken and egg statement - if you look at another of my posts (dated 26 July 2021 - link below) you will see that I have created three separate versions…









Handbook For Radio Operators


...and Then There Were Three: I finally got hold of the orange cover 1968 Edition (Second Impression, 1971) and have now created a PDF version of this - that means my total collection of PDF's is: 1961 Edition (Reprinted 1962) 1965 Appendix 9 which updates the 1961 Edition 1968 Edition (Second...




www.shipsnostalgia.com





1961 Edition (Reprinted 1962)
1965 Appendix 9 which updates the 1961 Edition
1968 Edition (Second Impression, incorporating Amendment No. 1, September 1971)
1975 Edition (5th Impression1981)

These are coloured, first - blue; second - orange; third - blue! So, depending on your start point blue is before orange, but orange is before blue. The 1965 Appendix 9 is simply plain paper - no cover). And yes, I have had original copies of all three though I eventually dumped the 1975 edition because it was so dreadfully tatty.

My original offer (offers?) still stands - if anyone wants one (or more) of the pdfs then simply start a conversation with me indicating the version(s) requested…
…do NOT request copies by responding to this post - that is not secure!


----------



## IMRCSparks

Just to add to the confusion there is a further version that also has a blue cover but with updated graphics. This is the 1985 Edition.

I recently purchased this version from a vintage bookshop in Shrewsbury (not a town that is noted for its Radio and Maritime connections?)

This version (the 15th edition) was produced by British Telecom International and printed by Lloyds of London Press. Previous versions were published by HMSO.

A quick scan of the index indicates that it appears to contain all of the information that you would expect, with the addition of a section on Maritime Satellite Services.

Despite still being at sea when this version was published I wasn’t aware of its existence and it never made it to any of the ships that I sailed on between 1985 & 1989.

An eBay search throws up another copy of the handbook if anyone wants one (and at less than half the price I paid for it!)

Kevin









Handbook for Radio Operators by British Telecom Paperback Book 1985 GOOD USED | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Handbook for Radio Operators by British Telecom Paperback Book 1985 GOOD USED at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Loptap

phdad said:


> Could you please send pdf to ...............


Hi PHDAD
Just in case you missed it - I have replied the conversation you started with me - and you can find the Handbook attached to the reply.
(and, the reason for using "Conversations" is that you shouldn't really be putting your email address in an open forum - you could go back to your two posts above and delete your email address from them [...to get into edit mode, click on the vertical ellipsis...








...at the top right of your post])


----------



## Robert M Hughes

Loptap said:


> If anyone would like an electronic copy of the Post Office Radio Operators Handbook (1975 Edition), drop me a Private Message and I will forward it to you.
> 
> I am not posting/uploading/attaching the file because I do not want to upset anyone over copyright.
> 
> I have painfully reconstructed the handbook using Microsoft Word/Excel along with image capture and copy/paste to produce a faithful copy which is actually all my own work (I have both the Word version and the PDF) - I will forward the PDF. Even the pagination is faithfully reproduced!
> 
> There are scanned versions of the handbook around but I started with the objective of creating a "clean" copy for my personal archive (threw my original away many years ago when we emigrated to South Africa)


----------



## Robert M Hughes

Hi, Would appreciate a copy please. Thanks Bob Hugh


----------



## Loptap

Robert M Hughes said:


> Hi, Would appreciate a copy please. Thanks Bob Hughes [email protected].com


Hi Bob
Please refer to the conversation I have just started with you


----------



## Robert M Hughes

Loptap said:


> Hi Bob
> Please refer to the conversation I have just started with you


Hi Thanks for that - having a problem deleting my email Bob


----------

